# Dodgy Dogs Christmas Walk



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Some of the Dodgy dogs and some hangers on had a lovely walk out this morning - sun was shining and once we got up on the top it was beautiful and mud free - the car park and the bottom bit through the wood was a bit soupy though.
One of the hangers on (literally) was a pug who was obsessed with Dot - she spent the entire walk with a pug face between her legs or him hitching a piggy back 
We attemoted a group shot - but frankly a bit manic, not aided by the fact that several people had pockets laden with dog treats and all the dogs were very concerned that they might miss out!
Still it was fun - 12 dogs, six of them rescues - all of them gorgeous


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Another doggy variety pack! My fav.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Love this  fab group of lovely dogs 

I must say Dot must be very tolerant to have not had words with Mr P


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot never has words with anyone - she is very tolerant, sometimes too tolerant! I'm not quite sure why but lots of dogs of both sexes think humping Dot is good sport - occasionally she falls over in an effort to dislodge them! Mister P was not bothered about any of the other girls - just Dot!

They are a lovely bunch of dogs - Poppy one eye - who was a rescue that was covered with cigarette burns and had one of her eyes burned out and is just the sweetest character. Little Jessie who was kept in a shed for the first year of her life and is now the sweetest character who's greatest joy is to run and roll in fox poop (she did both today!). inside she is as timid as timid can be and would never mix in with the other dogs, but outside very happy to be part of the pack.
Maisie the BT who is a complex character who is fine with dogs she knows, but cannot be trusted with those she does not - hence the comprehensive muzzle. Freddy Kruger who has been banned from two clubs but is actually now almost perfect and Pip who had been through 4 homes by the time she was 7 months - she loves everyone and anyone - and frequently attaches herself to strangers on walks  Bella the beautiful lurcher rescued in Ireland after she was shot, but not killed. Bella has a very strong chase instinct and would definitely not be safe near cats, but is fine in a bunch of dogs.
Then the loved dogs: Henry (Marley like in his youth), Dot, Kiki, Inzi, Mister P and Florence...
I love them all. They are a grand pack of dogs


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Utterly gorgeous every one of them and nice when you can walk a group together 

Poor Dot - neither of mine would tolerate that


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Very heart warming to see this group who have been given a second chance. You deserve a big pat on the back Marzi for helping to train them all.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't really do much - my friend Gill was the motivation because she was so upset when Freddy was banned which meant she couldn't work with him in the environment where he most needed help - really all the people who own these lovely dogs are the heroes and the ones who for the love of their dogs are prepared to put in the time and effort to help their dogs overcome.... one evening we all swapped dogs (the dogs all know us all well) - and oh my word you realise then how hard their owners work!

Opposite ends of the privileged beginnings scale Florence pampered pug and pretty Poppy really abused rescue - but now both loved


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha I love these pictures,
Especially dot and her pug plug!!  (well it's Christmas and I've had a brandy!!)....no benylin!
Planning on a 4 way activity tomorrow at our local beauty spot...
Me running (need to hit the 4 stone mark..... Especially after Christmas indulgence!!)
Billy bike riding,
Dogs running
& OH ambling on around somewhere - hopefully picking up poo!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha I love these pictures,
> Especially dot and her pug plug!!  (well it's Christmas and I've had a brandy!!)....no benylin!
> Planning on a 4 way activity tomorrow at our local beauty spot...
> Me running (need to hit the 4 stone mark..... Especially after Christmas indulgence!!)
> ...


Pug plug 

Are you planning on doing a Paula Radcliffe then?!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wait a sec.... 4 stone? I've just googled stones and it seems they are units of 14 pounds.

That means you are trying to shrink to 52 pounds which would make you a hefty dwarf

or you are trying to lose 52 pounds which is an insane weight loss goal

or my math is even more atrocious than I thought...


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

'Mud free'? Sorry, I don't understand what does that mean?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Wait a sec.... 4 stone? I've just googled stones and it seems they are units of 14 pounds.
> 
> That means you are trying to shrink to 52 pounds which would make you a hefty dwarf
> 
> ...


Going for the 4 stone - well over 31/2 - almost at 4 stone.... (well it is Christmas and cheeses crackers features Daly ha I could show you before & after photos from the end of August 
Your right 14llb in a stone - I don't understand kilos - private message me your email and I'll show you!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Plus size 16 - 18 to size 10 - 8 jeans .. Rejoicing!!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I enjoyed the pictures so much, but loved the stories even more as it gives you such a grand back ground of the love and time invested to heal these lucky dogs. Just lovely.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yowza, I am conjuring up 52 pounds of butter all melted away, that is alot of weight! What brought on this fitness binge Tracey?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

They look like kids out on a school trip 

lovely photos


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tracey have you been on some extreme starvation diet? No alcohol, no chocolate etc?
And running? 
I'm in awe of your achievement. I'm off to sit on the hob and see if I can melt away 52lbs as Fairlie suggests....


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah Tracey, very very well done but really, how is that even possible   Did you eat anything at all! Let us know your secrets :devil: :spy:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yeah Tracey, very very well done but really, how is that even possible   Did you eat anything at all! Let us know your secrets :devil: :spy:


No wine & no bread - that's holy communion out for me - I am a sinner!! :devil:
Evening running and about to start yoga 
I know I'm as shocked as anyone!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Tracey have you been on some extreme starvation diet? No alcohol, no chocolate etc?
> And running?
> I'm in awe of your achievement. I'm off to sit on the hob and see if I can melt away 52lbs as Fairlie suggests....


Haa bit of starvation if I'm honest, no wine (well a little now and again!!)
Absolutely no bread!! Running due to start yoga.
And I have been on the "controversial" Cambridge diet to shift those first couple of stone.
But the Cambridge does include some very tasty chocolate bars - so I'm not missing out....much!! 
Oh and lots of green tea!!!!  fairlies favourite
Anyhow NYE tonight so it's all out of the window ready to start again next year!!!
Happy new year to all xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey sent me photos, of which my stupid computer would only allow me to open two. I can however report that in the first I see a lovely muscular looking woman riding a tractor in a no nonsense hat. She looks like the kind of person you'd want to help you lug a calf across the farm. In the second I see a near skeletal person, dressed in what appears to be gauze rags, wearing black and gray face paint. It looks like the intake photo of a chrystal meth addict at our local drug rehab center.  Tracey please I implore you STOP the diet!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm in the 'lug a calf' camp and very jealous of people who have visible bones... but don't fade away Tracey, we would seriously miss you


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha I will post the photos fairlie saw, they are on my phone so I will have to work out how..... Unless you can post them fairlie!?? I am a hopeless techi.
The skeletal photo was fancy dress, every year my friend does a Christmas party - which ends in carnage, their is always a theme - this years was "a nightmare before Christmas" always a very messy ending!! 
I live your descriptions - so accurate!! I'd help lug a calf anytime! :twothumbs:


----------

